# Companion GSD Needed in SW Michigan



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

I was a member of this site quite awhile ago & for the life of me cannot remember any of my login info. so starting over!

My elderly mother has recently lost her GSD Heidi (11yrs. old) to cancer. This has almost "broke" her. She has never lived alone without a GSD (or another person). She is hard of hearing and needs the help of her companion to alert her to people at the door, etc. & she is very lonely without her companion.

She has much experience with GSD's but could not have a puppy due to their obvious energy, sharp baby teeth, etc. It would be too much for her.

Her dogs have always lived inside with her and get much attention. She has a 5' fence enclosing her back yard so she can easily let them out for play & potty.

She has asked me to help her find another female GSD. This is not so easy as we can all find puppies, but finding a 2-4 yr. old is quite a bit more difficult. We GSD lovers don't tend to part with our fur babies! I have also had GSD's all of my life and would be her "backup plan" should something happen to her (again, she is elderly)

We are in SW Michigan and could use all the help we can get!

Any thoughts/ideas would be appreciated.

Judy
Abby's Mom
RIP Heidi girl!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I put this here because it doesn't really fit in the puppy or rescue section. Good luck in your search.

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

Thank you Lisa. I wasn't sure.


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

I also don't want to rule out finding a rescue. They all most certainly need it!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks, Lisa!

I have a friend who may be looking for a home for a 3 year old male from a previous litter. Will let you know - this was awhile back, and she's not sure if they still have the dog. Also need details on its level of training!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you are on fb, there is an active group and there are often dogs needing homes posted. There are also breeders announcing litters now and then and the group supports breeders that breed responsibly. https://www.facebook.com/groups/WestMichiganGSDowners/


This dog is a mix, but is looking for a home listed on Heavenly Paws website:
https://www.petfinder.com/dog/lily-40984761/mi/rochester-hills/heavenly-paws-of-michigan-mi764/


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Please consider slightly older, middle aged dogs. I've known many great pairings of elderly people with older rescued dogs, and your mom would likely be a great owner for such a dog. For example, I pulled a 7 y.o. out of a high-kill shelter for my elderly father who was incredibly lonely after his last dog died. He's had GSDs for his entire life, but he doesn't have the strength to train another young dog. The older dog was a match made in heaven -- gentle slow walks are okay for the dog, and there's lots of time spent snuggling on the couch together. She was just his speed, and he was exactly what this poor dog needed. Often these dogs' had owners die or go into a nursing home, and they're used to being around older people.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm not sure exactly where you're located but I just ran a search for adult GSD within 100 miles of Battle Creek, Mi. There are quite a few German Shepherds available. You would need to sort through each one and see is any fit your parameters. It breaks my heart to see them all there. Good luck in your search, please share my sympathies to your mom on losing Heidi.


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

Yes, I have been sorting through many of them. Unfortunately she is adament about a female. It's easier to research & find a well bred puppy but there is just no way we can get a puppy for her. I'm going to have to find one that has calmed down some. I found a 2 yr old female yesterday in South Haven but they said she is too much to handle for my Mom. They are also keeping their eyes open for me. I've been looking at all the shelters, etc. & in the papers daily. This is just so not good for her. She has never in her life been totally alone & it is really hitting her hard. I've been staying there as much as possible but I really need to find her a new companion. Thank you for all of your ideas. Please keep us in your thoughts.


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

Yes, I'm thinking maybe 3-6 or so. I'm afraid of anything much older than like 7 as I'm not sure she could take another loss in her life at her age. 
Some of these I'm seeing just totally break my heart! Someone called me yesterday from Chicago that had a 7 yr. old - never been spayed, never had shots, etc. Said they had to move & I'm wondering what made them think they should have any dog in the 1st place if they weren't going to take care of it! I could barely talk to them.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

You might go online to Petfinder, that is where I found all my dogs. You can filter by age, sex, distance, etc and you will find some dogs that are in rescue situations that have been in foster homes so that more information is available about temperament, energy level, etc.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Your mother feeling sad and alone- I really feel for her. So I wonder if, while you find another GSD female, I don't mean to be insulting or anything but how about getting her a little parakeet? They are so pretty and cheerful and active. Then when you find her a dog she will have two pets. Does she like birds?


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Judy, just a thought. A three year old still has a fair amount off energy. I just adopted a three year old and I am almost 62. He is fine for me, but I would worry that he might be too much for your mother.


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

Mom had working line GSD's. I don't think I mentioned that before. She never gets on the other end of a leash anymore but keeps them busy in the back yard throwing balls, etc. She was constantly playing with hers, in & out of the house. I just need to find one that won't jump on her & knock her down. She has said that for the first few months she would get a walker & use it until she & the dog got used to each other. Made me happy to hear that! I do all the vetting, etc. for her and anything else that requires being out of the fenced in yard.
I think sometimes once you've seen the intellegence & energy, you don't want anything else 
What I meant to say earlier is that I DON'T think she could take another loss, so I want to be careful on it's health and also not TOO old. It's a trick on balance with this for sure.


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

Magwart said:


> Please consider slightly older, middle aged dogs. I've known many great pairings of elderly people with older rescued dogs, and your mom would likely be a great owner for such a dog. For example, I pulled a 7 y.o. out of a high-kill shelter for my elderly father who was incredibly lonely after his last dog died. He's had GSDs for his entire life, but he doesn't have the strength to train another young dog. The older dog was a match made in heaven -- gentle slow walks are okay for the dog, and there's lots of time spent snuggling on the couch together. She was just his speed, and he was exactly what this poor dog needed. Often these dogs' had owners die or go into a nursing home, and they're used to being around older people.


Exactly my thoughts. I'm so happy for your father! 
We lost my Dad a few years ago & my Mom has never lived alone without another person or GSD in the house. Right now she's totally alone.
She does all of her own cooking, cleaning, & everything else - no problem there, but it's the loneliness (sp?). I'm there as much as I can be right now but she needs a companion dog & I know there's got to be one out there that needs her!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

not only can you look at rescues but have you checked to see if any breeders are rehoming their retired gals?


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

car2ner said:


> not only can you look at rescues but have you checked to see if any breeders are rehoming their retired gals?


I was actually thinking of that too. I've looked at a few with no luck, but will keep searching that avenue also. Thank you.

I knew getting back on this forum would give me some ideas I hadn't thought of!


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

Tonight my Mom brought up another thought about this, so I'm wondering what your opinions are on it.

She's wondering about puppy vs older dog. 

Her thoughts on a puppy are: She knows how to crate/potty train. She could still get it plenty of exercise and would use a walker (for her) just in case. The puppy would know nothing about any kind of other life except with her. They would learn from each other right from the start. I guess "no baggage" that she couldn't handle - may not be the right way to put it.
Any thoughts?

Her concerns about an older GSD are: They are somewhat "set in their ways" so may not be adaptable to her lifestyle. She is a bit worried about being afraid of it if she was trying to re-train & it wasn't agreeable. On the other hand, it would already be potty/crate trained. Could be good around people, etc. I think her thoughts are - she doesn't want to be afraid of something that's already as big as she is 

There is good/bad looking at it both ways - So I'm all ears & would appreciate your thoughts. I can see both sides of her thinking.

We have to choose carefully.

Just because I, too, loved her so much - here's a pick of "Heidi" who she recently lost. Even at 11 yrs. old, Heidi was "full of it"!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Honestly, I would be cautious about a GSD puppy, or even a young-ish GSD. When my older relatives come over I worry about my young GSDs (2 and 3 years old) brushing up against them and knocking them over. Even though they are well-trained, they are large and powerful, and a slight bump would might enough to push an unbalanced person over. Of course, I don't know how frail (or not frail) your mother might be. I hate to think about not having GSDs anymore, but when that day comes, I might consider a smaller herding breed. My first dog when I was 13 was a sheltie--best dog ever, so smart, gentle, and easy to train. When I am old, I might return to them. Corgis are also interesting, though I've never had one. My parents (Mom is in her 70s, dad's in his 80s) have an ex-racing greyhound. They got him at 2 or 3 years old retired from the tracks. He's a wonderful dog, requires a modest amount of exercise, is very affectionate, and beautiful. Could your elderly mother in a walker handle a large, rambunctious adolescent GSD? Also, keep in mind that a young dog would have higher exercise needs than an older GSD and backyard time alone might not be sufficient. I'm not trying to dissuade you from a GSD. I'm sure having had one before you know what you're getting into. I'm just throwing out some thoughts. Please keep us updated and let us know what you decide.


P.S. Heidi is beautiful! I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Is your mom set on another GSD or is she possibly open to a smaller, easier to handle companion. I understand why she would want another GSD but is it a realistic option. There is a reason many seniors have smaller dogs (lap type dogs). 
Not knowing you or your mom, just thinking about my mom. She hadn't had a pet for sometime but always missed having a big dog around. When she moved in with my sister she absolutely fell in love with my sisters Chihuahua. Just loves to share her recliner with the little thing. They have developed a serious bond and my mom was never a small dog person. She is now. 
I'm just wondering if your mom would be just as happy to have a smaller, easier to care for furry companion. It could be any of the smaller breeds. She could get a puppy if she wanted. They aren't as land sharky. So she wouldn't have to worry about skin tears, etc. If she wanted to get out and go for short walks it would be much easier for her to handle a smaller dog for sure. Even small dogs bark when someone is at the door. 
It sounds more that she just needs a companion to love and be loved by. Something to think about. Good luck in your search.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Lots and lots and lots of older GSDs in rescue are not aggressive or set in their ways... But ONE thing you can be she of, a person needing a walker to get around will not be able to exercise a puppy enough...and that quickly leads to behavioral problems which that person will also not be equipped to handle! Find an older dog that fits with your mom's capabilities, or as others have suggested a smaller and more manageable breed that would fit her physical limitations better.
Just my 2 cents, but either way, best of luck finding her that perfect companion!


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

Thank you all. I tend to agree on no puppy.
No, she doesn't normally use a walker, just considered using one during a breaking in period in case she got bumped into hard.
I think if we keep looking the right one will come along. If anyone sees a rescue or surrender that may seem right, send me info please. 
Thanks so much!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

JudyW said:


> Thank you all. I tend to agree on no puppy.
> No, she doesn't normally use a walker, just considered using one during a breaking in period in case she got bumped into hard.
> I think if we keep looking the right one will come along. If anyone sees a rescue or surrender that may seem right, send me info please.
> Thanks so much!


I know someone on the east side of the state that helps with shelter dogs, trains them for adopting out. 
He can be contacted here, I would get in touch with him and share your situation. He may come across an older dog that matches what you are looking for. 
Home


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

onyx'girl said:


> I know someone on the east side of the state that helps with shelter dogs, trains them for adopting out.
> He can be contacted here, I would get in touch with him and share your situation. He may come across an older dog that matches what you are looking for.
> Home


Thank you - I just emailed them. This would be a person that really knows these GSD's and could maybe offer some direction. Thanks so much! I'll post if I hear anything!


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

OMG - I may have just gotten very lucky! I spoke to these people at length & we are going to see her Saturday!
Willing to have her spayed if we want her & would take her back if it didn't work out. Has another female & they have
started to not get along at all & he has to keep her seperate.

Any thoughts?
Female German Shepherd in - Hoobly Classifieds


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

she looks like she may be perfect...find out if they have the breeders information/lines, pedigree of this girl....always get as much info as possible. Vet records too if possible.


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

They have all the vet records. Willing to let me talk w/vet. Never been bred. They have kids, says she cuddles with them. They've had her since a pup. 
crate trained. Goes in & out of crate freely. Been around lots of people. 
I want to see vet records & see if any problems so far w/hips, etc. Making a list of ?'s to ask. I've never got one that wasn't a puppy!
Says she does NOT jump & responds to many commands.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Do they have her pedigree ?


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

I don't think she's registered.
I have a ?. How long after a heat cycle do you have to wait to have a female neutered? He says he has to wait until 3/14, then recovery, so it would be about 5 wks before she'd be ready unless we wanted to handle that ourselves. I'd prefer not to.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Not a breeder nor whelped any litters, but my understanding is that you want to wait until the female is in the anoestrus phase of her cycle (i.e., lowest point hormonally-speaking). When/where that is varies from dog to dog, so the wait could be up to 3 months. (Goal is to reduce the likelihood of complications). Do you/they have any idea of where she is in her cycle now? Or, how often she cycles? Managing post spay recovery isn't that complicated (e.g., checking on the surgical site, restricting exercise and jumping), but your mother may not wish to do that with a dog she doesn't know yet. I wouldn't blame her, even if it does delay things. 

A quick thought: I don't know how savvy either of you may be when it comes to assessing dogs, so you may want to see if the trainer linked upthread is available to come with you. An add'l pair of eyes on the ground is always a good thing, I believe. Also, I'd think about bringing the walker with you for the visit and, depending on how things seem to be going, have your mom take it out and use it (slowly and carefully) around the dog. You want to see how the dog adjusts to novel objects being used in odd ways --- especially if she's a little suspicious of the walker at first (e.g., does the dog recover, how and how long did the recovery take?).

As to questions regarding her papers: This dog may not be registered, but her parents may be. If those papers are available, you (or one of the pedigree gurus here) can suss out what's behind the dog. 

Good luck, hope things work out. It's terrific that you're helping your mom with this. 

Aly


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

He has to wait until 3/14 for spay, then recovery. Seems to be a real caring family. Yes, I'm going to bring a walker with us as one never knows. Also, at some point a walker may be a necessary thing for my mom, so would like to test a little on that also. No, recovery from a spay isn't normally a real big deal, but it's better to wait & have it done 1st so Mom doesn't have to deal with a cone, etc. 
I'm going to be pretty selective as I need to be careful. The fact they told me that they would rather have the dog back even if 6 mo or so than have me do anything else if it didn't work out, tells me they care about this girl. Will see tomorrow!


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

JudyW said:


> I don't think she's registered.
> I have a ?. How long after a heat cycle do you have to wait to have a female neutered? He says he has to wait until 3/14, then recovery, so it would be about 5 wks before she'd be ready unless we wanted to handle that ourselves. I'd prefer not to.


OMGoodness, I WAS excited, wasn't I LOL! Neutered! I meant spayed!!!!!!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Don't forget to take pictures!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a friend in east Texas (kind of far from you, yes) that has a retired show dog she wants to find a pet home for. She’ll be 7 next month, never been bred, OFA good hips and DM clear. Good with kids, beautiful bi-color.


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

Wanted to let everyone know - I believe it was a success!

We spent an hour & a half with this girl today & it was the weirdest thing I've ever saw.

My Mom got about 4' in the door & the dog was by her side, nosing her hand. She walked about 1 1/2' away from the wheels of the walker, slowly, and with my Mom all the way. When Mom didn't use the walker, the dog seemed cautious - didn't bump her, walk in front of her or anything of the sort. Just walked beside her. When Mom sat down, the dog walked up with each toy. She actually chewed on her bone with my Mom holding it & never touched her teeth to Mom's hand. Just wagged her tail. My Mom just LOVED her! We have both had GSD's throughout our lives & never seen that kind of "instant" connection with a stranger. We've also always gotten pups so.... But I've met MANY of them & not seen anything so fast. Mom hated to leave her! 

Family is genuinely sad to have her go - But when they met my Mom, they seemed to be happy she would be getting her. They have trained her well!

With me, away from my Mom, she was more active. Just as friendly, but more active. When my Mom came near us, she slowed right down. Isn't that weird???

From what I was able to see today, it's a real good match. Saw all vet records. She was well taken care of and very cared for. No, no pedigree available. Considering the connection she seemed to have with my mother, I'm not concerned about it. As long as they are both happy, healthy & SAFE - that was the objective.

So, she will be spayed & recover with her family, & then we will pick her up.

A couple of pics -


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

What great news, Congratulations!


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> What great news, Congratulations!


Thanks so much! This was JUST what the doctor ordered!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

amazing and heaven sent! I hope this is a perfect match and everyone is happily ever after! She is a beauty...as is your momma


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

onyx'girl said:


> amazing and heaven sent! I hope this is a perfect match and everyone is happily ever after! She is a beauty...as is your momma


Def. heaven sent 
There were kids, cats & people there & "Zoey" was unphased & friendly. I was impressed.
Mom gets to do the calm part &
I'm looking forward to what I consider the fun part - training, playing & exercising.
I should loose weight! Between my own Abbey & Mom's new Zoey, I'm going to get busier!

Thanks to all who offered thoughts & advice on this thread. I really didn't know how I was going to find an appropriate GSD for her without it being too old, or with more health problems than she could handle. 

I believe we've been blessed


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

What a wonderful outcome Judy!

This story brings a tear to my eye!


BEST of luck to you all! :gsdbeggin:
Moms


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Reading this update (and seeing those pictures) is just the BEST way to start the day! Thank you and congratulations. You did a great job pre-screening and so did the owners; your mom is very lucky to have you. 

Can't wait to see the homecoming pics...

Aly


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

Aly said:


> Reading this update (and seeing those pictures) is just the BEST way to start the day! Thank you and congratulations. You did a great job pre-screening and so did the owners; your mom is very lucky to have you.
> 
> Can't wait to see the homecoming pics...
> 
> Aly


It is going to be a tough month before bringing her home! We both certainly had a hard time leaving her there!

I believe we are very fortunate! 

Thank you


----------



## Dragon67155 (Oct 16, 2017)

Congrats; I've been following this thread with interest. Glad to see you've found the perfect match for your mom.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome news! So happy for you both! I sometimes think that God sends the dog we need at the time we need it.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

JudyW said:


> It is going to be a tough month before bringing her home! We both certainly had a hard time leaving her there!


Time for a little retail therapy...


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If I may make a suggestion, based on experience of my elderly dad with his dog:

When the dog is spayed, see if they'll also trim her nails short and dremel them. The reason is two fold: it's hard for elderly people to trim nails themselves, and long nails are dangerous for them to live with. A paw with normal nails on an arm asking for a pet can easily rip elderly skin because it's so thin (and many older people are on a blood thinner to prevent strokes...which makes minor scratches bleed a lot).


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

What Magwart said, especially the Dremel part. Congrats to you and your mom. I've been watching this thread also. These GSDs are so intuitive.


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

Magwart said:


> If I may make a suggestion, based on experience of my elderly dad with his dog:
> 
> When the dog is spayed, see if they'll also trim her nails short and dremel them. The reason is two fold: it's hard for elderly people to trim nails themselves, and long nails are dangerous for them to live with. A paw with normal nails on an arm asking for a pet can easily rip elderly skin because it's so thin (and many older people are on a blood thinner to prevent strokes...which makes minor scratches bleed a lot).


Oh, that was another thing! Zoey just sat right there while he trimmed her nails. She actually let me do some too! Can you believe that with a stranger??? She just didn't seem like a stranger to us. Weird.
So, I'll be able to take care of that it seems. Dremel is a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

She seems like such a wonderful dog. Congratulations!


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

This waiting is HORRIBLE! Not sure if it's worse on me or my Mother LOL!
I know it was the right decision but OMGosh!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Can you go and visit again? It would be good for Zoey to get to know your mom better before the transition to her new home.


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

I think we're going to try for next Saturday. This is like waiting for a new puppy to be born!!!


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

So, I wanted to post & let everyone know that we finally picked up Zoey this past Saturday! After the initial day, she is sure close to my Mom. Just like she was the day we met her!!

She really loosened up even just between yesterday & today. It'll take time, I know, but I'm so happy with how it's gone so far. We couldn't have gotten luckier for what my Mom needed.

I do have a couple questions that I could use some input on though.

She has NOT eaten. She had some treats Sunday, but wouldn't touch her food. She ate a bit of food out of my Mom's hand today, but won't eat anything else. Same food she had been eating so not sure what to do. I know it's a big change for her but how do we get her to eat???

She has not barked - at ALL. Not even a sign of it. They said she is very vocal and "talks" all the time - NOT YET!

They also said she LOVES her ball & would fetch it all day if we were willing to throw it - She won't even pick it up or take it from us.

I know she has to have time to settle in, so I'm not all that worried, just curious. Neither one of us has ever got a GSD that wasn't a puppy, so getting a 5 yr. old is a new experience.

Any thoughts?

Forgot to mention - she got her staples out from her spay a week ago today.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She is beautiful! I would give her some time to get to know her new life. If she will eat from your moms hand, then hand feed her. There is a two week shutdown protocol that is good to read....not that you need to follow the whole protocol but just to understand the dogs thoughts. 
http://www.bigdogsbighearts.com/2_week_shutdown0001.pdf


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks 
I was worried if Mom kept hand feeding her, that's the only way she would eat. Didn't want to get a bad habit started.
She's doing great so far - No, we haven't introduced her around or taken her out. Want to keep her in the calm & letting her get used to things.

She follows Mom like she just loves her. Everywhere she goes. She also nudged her in bed this morning to wake her up to take her outside - I was SO impressed by that!
For the last 2 nights, as soon as she sees my Mom putting on her pj's, off she goes to the bedroom & lays down in her crate.
How on earth does this dog know this already????

I'm having a blast just watching things unfold!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

With an older dog like this, do whatever makes her most comfortable for the first few weeks or even a month or two...she won't develop bad habits like a younger puppy might, but she'll definitely appreciate your efforts! Congratulations to you and your Mom for finding her and bringing her home!


----------



## Dragon67155 (Oct 16, 2017)

Glad to hear your pretty girl is fitting in well. She's so pretty.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

JudyW said:


> For the last 2 nights, as soon as she sees my Mom putting on her pj's, off she goes to the bedroom & lays down in her crate.
> How on earth does this dog know this already????!


It’s well known that older dogs will bring along their habits, what they don’t tell you is that some of them are awesome habits!

Also, for what it’s worth, I hand feed all of my rescues for at least the first week. Partly for bonding (full meals) and partly because I use lots of food rewards to begin shaping behaviors I like....and I take that portion from their daily ration.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for the update and PHOTOs! What a beautiful pair they are; the first one's my favorite.  Like other posters, I wouldn't be overly concerned about the not eating right now. If she's taking food by hand, she's eating. It may not be optimal, but neither is she, at the moment. She's still recovering from surgery and adjusting to a new home. Even wonderful, balanced and loving dogs, like she sounds to be, take a minute (or a month) to adjust to new surroundings and people. This is a great opportunity to show her your mom's routines, slowly introduce her new home and surroundings and build a strong relationship. You and your mom could start mini training routines focussed on things that your mom will need her to do -- if she doesn't know them already. I'm thinking of simple things like Wait and Stay, for example, so your mom can open the door to visitors without trying to physically restrain the dog. 

Congratulations on the new family member! She sounds heaven sent. Weekly updates (with more photos) wouldn't go amiss....



Aly


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

*Update on Zoey!*

I thought I would come back to this thread & give everyone who were so helpful an update on Zoey 

Zoey is truly a "heart dog". She is just so loving & perfect for my Mom. If I were to go out & look for a girl like this for myself, I would never find her.

She is right at home & has been since after that 1st day we picked her up. She sits, stays, waits, downs & a few others I just can't think of right now. If Mom's phone rings & she is in another room, Zoey will run back & forth to let her know (Mom is very hard of hearing). When Mom shuts her living room blinds in the evening, Zoey knows it's time to go to bed. She will sit & stay when people enter or leave. She warms up to new people within 5 minutes. We tell everyone to ignore her until she comes to them & that works well.

She LOVES her Jolly Ball & brings it back onto the deck so that Mom can throw it again. (Mom doesn't do well on the stairs, so stays on the deck)

She is at Mom's side all day. Never trips her up or gets in her way. With me, she is much more active & we really do have a blast.

We had some trouble that 1st week getting her to eat - she just would not. I switched her to 4Health & added some boiled chicken slowly (over the 2nd week) weaning her off the chicken & she's eating great now. She has trimmed down nicely also. She is now 75 lbs., not 90.

I took her for her 1st vet appointment to get her thoroughly checked out last Saturday. She was a model patient! Great in the waiting room, great with the cats who freely roam the waiting room, great with the people & the vet & assistant. They all loved her. 

The vet checked her teeth, handled her entire body, stretched out all of her legs checking for joint issues, etc. & she just licked the techs face while the vet was handling her.

We have had her for 3 weeks now & it feels like she's been with us forever. The incredible pain Mom was going thru after loosing her "Heidi" to cancer in February is much eased. She has something else to focus on now, instead of just an empty house with nothing else to think about. She truly has a connection with Zoey that is wonderful.

Something that is really concerning to me that the vet found. She found a cyst about the size of the end of my thumb, under her front leg about 2" in from the leg. The vet said it could be a mammory cyst, scar tissue from the attack she had before we got her, just a fluid cyst or anything else. She suggested we "keep an eye on it" for 3-6 mo.
I can't do that. With loosing Heidi so quickly & concerns about Zoey being 5 yrs. old before she was ever fixed, it scares the devil out of me. If something happened to Zoey, I think that would just finish my Mom. I'm going to wait a month to make sure she's completely recovered from her spay & adjusted, then I'm going to have it removed & tested. I'll post in the "health issues" once that happens. I've been checking it for size, etc. all the time. It doesn't bother her at all if I feel it, it's not discolored & does seem ok, but I just don't feel comfortable taking any chances considering what we went thru with Heidi. I'm open to any thoughts on it.

So, yes, we actually did find the perfect girl for my Mom (barring any issues with this cyst). I couldn't have dreamed of a better companion for her. I love her to death myself!
And btw - when they told us she "talks" all the time - they were right! She is quite the "chatter" lol.

So, here she is, posing for you in her new home


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

what a sweet update! I hope you will continue to post news every now and then!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

What a pretty girl! And she sounds so perfect for your mom!

It IS funny the things that they either seem to intuit or have learned from another home. We know basically nothing about Rocky's past, but he seems to know that once I turn out the bedside lamp, play time is over. When we first get in bed, I cuddle him and rub his belly and he squirms around to show me his "itchies" and places he wants me to rub. When I turn out the light, he stops immediately and lays down to sleep. I never taught him that.

I can understand your concern about the cyst. My Newlie had a mass on his leg that a surgeon was concerned about and he did a needle biopsy and found no cancer cells. Just a thought...


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

newlie said:


> What a pretty girl! And she sounds so perfect for your mom!
> 
> It IS funny the things that they either seem to intuit or have learned from another home. We know basically nothing about Rocky's past, but he seems to know that once I turn out the bedside lamp, play time is over. When we first get in bed, I cuddle him and rub his belly and he squirms around to show me his "itchies" and places he wants me to rub. When I turn out the light, he stops immediately and lays down to sleep. I never taught him that.
> 
> I can understand your concern about the cyst. My Newlie had a mass on his leg that a surgeon was concerned about and he did a needle biopsy and found no cancer cells. Just a thought...


I had been wondering why they did not suggest a needle biopsy as that would seem simpler. Though, I have been reading that with mammory cysts, needle biopsies may not be conclusive. I will be checking into that more also. We waited to get Zoey so she could be fixed before coming home as my Mom can't handle the cone thing, etc. Now we may have to go through it anyway.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Love the update, thanks so much for posting it. I too would want to know why the vet didn't suggest aspirating the cyst during the exam --- unless the position would require some kind of sedation. It's a fast procedure (relatively speaking) and IME vets can examine the cells very quickly. If it were me, I'd call and talk to the vet about doing that sooner rather than later, if only to ease my mind. 

Zoey looks fabulous! Congratulations on such a wonderful find.


----------



## JudyW (Feb 19, 2018)

She's going back to the vet. I found another lump yesterday. They seem to be loose & unattached, doesn't bother her when I touch them but now I'm real nervous.


----------

